# kicky blue + plumage + hepcat = Tutorial!



## Alexa (Mar 24, 2006)

This is what we're going to attempt to create today.






Please keep in mind that it was 7 AM when I did this and had only gotten three hours of sleep. I think that explains perfectly well why I look a little bit tired.

These are the following brushes that I used. I left out my sponge-tip applicator but oh well. You can use a different brush in place of that.




Left to right: MAC 190, MAC 162, Bare Escentuals Heavenly Liner brush, MAC 224, MAC 208, MAC 266, an art liner brush, Smashbox brow brush, Sonia Kashuk large shadow brush, MAC 129, Bare Escentuals Flawless Application brush

And....these are the products we're gonna use. Talk about a lot, huh?




MAC Strobe Cream, NYC Translucent powder, MAC Studio Stick NW15, NYC Concealer Stick, MAC Bloomsberry/Tiger Lily blush double, Benefit Lemon-Aid, MAC Shimmermint & Crimsonaire Shadesticks, MAC Hepcat, Kicky Blue, Shroom and Plumage eyeshadows, MAC Frostlite and Blue Peep Fluidlines, Cover Girl Fantastic Lash, Chapstick, Prestige Silk lipliner, MAC Lingerie l/s, MAC Petal Pusher l/g, MAC Shy Angel blush and MAC Mystery e/s.

Start with a bare, moisturized face.. I also take this time to apply some chapstick.





Take the Benefit Lemon-Aid and apply it to your eyelids, up to the brow bone. This helps get rid of the discoloration that's going on on my lids.





Take the MAC Shimmermint Shadestick and apply it to the lid. Blend it into the crease with your fingers..or use a brush if you need to.





Now, take your sponge-tip applicator, put some of the gorgeous Kicky Blue eyeshadow on it and pat it onto your lids like so.





Use your finger..or again, a brush, and blend the shadow into the crease.





Load up your 224 brush with Plumage e/s. I usually just take the brush and dab it about 5 times onto the shadow. It usually picks up enough. While looking in front of me, I put the brush into the crease of my eye. Move it back and forth, like a windshield wiper. You know...both and both, back and forth. All while doing little circles. This helps blend the crease color into the lid.














This is how it looked after I got finished blending and doing my little circles.





Take a dab of Strobe Cream and I put it on like I would a moisturizer.





How hot is this? Apply concealer to where you need it. Obviously, my skin has been crap lately so I had a couple of pimples. I also put it under my eyes, nose, sides of my nose and corners of my mouth.





Blend it all in by dabbing at it, don't rub. Rubbing the concealer will just push it around and it won't work like you want it to. I use the 190 brush for this.





Yay. Now take the Studio Stick foundation and put it on the forehead, nose, chin, cheeks..everywhere. Blend it in with the 190 brush, again.





Woohoo..nice. I know it looks too light but it's just the flash.





Now I use the BE Flawless Application Face Brush to apply my translucent powder to get rid of the shine.





For some reason I waited until now to apply my brow highlight. I used the Sonia Kashuk large eye brush for this.





You can't really see it but I took the art brush, got some Crimsonaire Shadestick on it and put it under my lower lash line. This is the base for Hepcat e/s.





Take the 266 brush, put some Hepcat on it and put the shadow on over Crimsonaire. I do this by dabbing the shadow on the inner corner of my eye, drag it for a tiny bit, put it at the end of the line and drag again. Do this in as little strokes as possible. It looks nicer.





K, now I took my BE Heavenly Liner brush and put some Blue Peep Fluidline on it. Put it on your waterline..sounds weird but it's very simple once you get the hang of it. Also, take your 208 brush, put some Frostlite Fluidline on the brush and line your upper lid with it. It blends with the Kicky Blue and makes it pretty.




















Curl your eyelashes.





Give a huge fake smile, swirl your 129 brush in the blush. Circle it onto the apples of your cheeks. Then take the 162 brush, dab it onto the Shy Angel blush and use it as a highlighter. I put it on my forehead, browbones and down my nose. Also put the mascara on and then use the Smashbox brush and put your eyebrows on!















Take your Silk lipliner. Line your lips and fill them in fully. You don't want to see a line.





Put your lipstick on. I just put it on straight from the tube.. no brushes for me.





And I finally put the Petal Pusher lusterglasses on over the lipstick. Again, straight from the tube.





Tada! We're all done..thankfully. This only took me two days to pull together since I'm insanely lazy.


----------



## Pei (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank u so much for this awesome tutorial.

You're so very talented.


----------



## artemisa (Mar 24, 2006)

this is wonderful!!! I loved the frostlite part, I have to try it, looks so soft and beautiful


----------



## cookies (Mar 24, 2006)

Thanks for the tutorial! I love the colours you used, so gorgeous


----------



## DaisyDee (Mar 24, 2006)

Amazing!


----------



## Navessa (Mar 24, 2006)

thank you!  that is awesome!!  good job!


----------



## rcastel10 (Mar 24, 2006)

I love your tutorials!! They're so detailed.


----------



## Pale Moon (Mar 25, 2006)

Great tutorials! You described every step so clearly. And you look beautiful!


----------



## Pushpa (Mar 25, 2006)

ty for describing doing circles that is a wonderful tip


----------



## bellaetoile (Mar 25, 2006)

your eyebrows are perfect! and i love those colors together


----------



## lover* (Mar 25, 2006)

ohhh you're so cute!! and a very pretty look =]


----------



## star1692 (Mar 26, 2006)

Wow girl this tutorial is soo awesome!  I'm soo gonna use your tips and follow those instructions!  You gave awesome detail and I learned alot...thanks!


----------



## Hikaru-chan (Mar 26, 2006)

Wondeful tutorial, I love the way you do your eyes.


----------



## veilchen (Mar 26, 2006)

That's awesome!! You make every step look so easy!


----------



## LineausBH58 (Mar 26, 2006)

I read every line and looked at every pic.... nice tut... you looked so serious the whole time... lol


----------



## redeemer494 (Mar 27, 2006)

This is incredibly gorgeous!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Mar 27, 2006)

Great tutorial! I love Love all ur looks...Very Beautiful =)


----------



## breathless (Mar 27, 2006)

thats adorable!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 29, 2006)

Girlllll This Is So Fantastic I Am Loving This Tutorial!


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 31, 2006)

very nice tutorial


----------



## xnicole (May 7, 2006)

Wow...this is lovely


----------



## pugmommy7 (May 9, 2006)

ok, I hate it when someone who is absolutely gorgeous(such as yourself) prefaces a photo/tut with "I only got 3 hours of sleep!"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You look fantastic! and the tut is fab. I will be trying this one for sure! thanks a bunch


----------



## Katial8r (May 9, 2006)

One of the best tutorials I've seen! Detailed, descriptive techniques, and gorgeous result! Your blending techniques are just what I was looking for, thank you! I'll be looking for more of your tutorials in the future.


----------



## HapaDynazty (May 9, 2006)

you have nice eyes - especially your brows - they look great


----------



## missmarkers (May 17, 2006)

wow! i really like this! 
your foundation/powder looks awesome on you. it's not cakey at all, which is very surprising because you use a stick and powder. great skills!


----------



## Luxurious (May 24, 2006)

nice.


----------



## Becka (May 24, 2006)

great tutorial !!


----------



## Miss World (May 28, 2006)

very nice and detailed. thank you


----------



## slvrlips (May 28, 2006)

Your eyes look fabulous!Thanks for the tip on blending in the creases that was very helpful.


----------



## KawaiMakani (May 31, 2006)

Thanks so much!  You always do such great tutorials, and of course, the end result is always AMAZING!


----------



## OnLyPanTies (Aug 3, 2006)

I love it! I need to attempt to re-create it. Again lemmings have been born


----------



## cherrycola2201 (Aug 3, 2006)

Your eye looks are so amazing.


----------



## unpickedbooger (Aug 8, 2006)

Your eye color is amazing


----------



## ch33tah (Aug 9, 2006)

love the bright colours. i definately need to go out and purchase some of those colours! so vibrant and brilliant! the combos look amazing. and you did a great job on your brows. they look awesome.


----------



## Ksstavros (Aug 10, 2006)

You have a knack with these tutorials.....Keep posting!!  Lovely colors!!


----------



## noteventherain (Aug 12, 2006)

I love this!


----------



## cindysilver4 (Aug 12, 2006)

I LOVE this tut!! Thank you SOOOO much, it is so helpful to see how to do such bright colors without looking crazy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You look beautiful!  I especially like your glowy skin ... looks like no-makeup but perfect!


----------



## Lil_D (Aug 12, 2006)

Excellent tutorial. I love how you made your skin look glowing. Thank you. :0)


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 12, 2006)

its gorgeous! i dont have any of these colors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i need to try this with similar ones though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it chica!


----------



## MizzMAC (Aug 26, 2006)

SUPER helpful!  Thanks for posting this!!!!!!  I especially liked the "window sheild" wiper move hehe.   I've been using that ALOT after reading your tutorial and it works great!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Pretty!


----------



## pixie2088 (Nov 9, 2012)

Great!


----------

